# windows xp sli drivers?



## carn3rd (Dec 27, 2007)

I'm trying to enable the sli setup on my computer (just added an 8800gts to my current one) and the only drivers I seem to be able to find are vista drivers. Does anyone know where I can get windows xp sli drivers?


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

Try this link:
http://www.nvidia.com/Download/index.aspx?lang=en-us
If you have internet access have nVidia search automatically for updated drivers.
This link may also help:
http://www.nvidia.com/object/winxp_169.21_whql.html
Thanks,
Bill


----------



## carn3rd (Dec 27, 2007)

thanks.


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

Hi,
Did this resolve your situation.
Thanks,
Bill


----------

